# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Breeder Pro.. PK5 Spesial.. Hai feng.. atau Hikari Spirulina

## h_andria

Saya punya pengalaman nih...
sebelumnya pake Breeder Pro... kenapa Koi saya yg ukurannya 20 cm an.. jadi cenderung gendut2.. dan kaya mau bertelur
tapi ikan jadi cepat besar

Kalo umpanin PK 5 Special.. kolam nya jadi hijau... 

Kalo Pake Hai feng... warna nya jadi ngaco... yg putih jadi kemerah-merah, dan Kohaku yg sdh mulai orannge tetap gak berbah warnanya orange nya

Pake Hikari Spirulina... ikan terlihat cepat besar dan memanjang..

ada gak pengalaman pake yg lain.. Nozomi Jumbo, Beauty Ming li (korea) ...
atau merek lain...?
share dong

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bravokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bravokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bravokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Ikutan rembuk ya ...

Kita semua senang melakukan berbagai cara yang kreatif untuk membuat makanan koi yang luar biasa untuk ikan-ikan kesayangan kita, ini semata-mata karena saking sayang dan cintanya sama koi2 ini.

Beberapa informasi yang saya dapatkan ini ingin saya bagi untuk rekan-rekan yang berminat dengan satu tujuan saja agar kita punya cukup info untuk terus memberikan pakan yang baik kepada koi kesayangan kita dan jangan sampai kebablasan   ::  .

Should You Koi Be Eating This Food? or Food for Thought!
Food Glorious Food
Nutrition
Feeding Koi

Mari terus berkreasi untuk memberikan TLC pada koi2 kita.
-mul-

----------


## Bravokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guapo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Chagoi_Jinak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak..mau numpang tanya bagaimana dengan pakan merek Sugiyama? Apakah sudah ada yg mencoba? Thx

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## magaki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## magaki

o..begitu ya.. makasih nih atas sarannya.. btw mau nanya lg nih pak, saki hikari growth/sugiyama brp duit ya per kg nya? maklum nih kantong mahasiswa,jd ga tebel2 bgt.. klo beli pakan yg mahal2, bisa-bisa saya nya yg ga makan.. haha

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## R1C

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## R1C

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fredd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## R1C

Ikan saya sekarang warnanya pada pudar, waktu pertama kali beli warnanya pada merah, Apakah bila saya beri makan hikari excel dapat mengembalikan warnanya seperti semula, Sebelumnya saya hanya memberikan wheat germ full dan warnanya yg dibadan sdh berubah orange tapi dikepalannya masih merah. tq

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vieribobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vieribobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dimashp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Kalo Tetra Pond stick Koi gimana? nggak kelas ya? padahal harganya lumayan juga sih...

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adrie

> Masa kadaluwarsa pelet....kayaknya belum pernah baca tuh....


pak, yg prnh sy baca adalah rusaknya kandungan vitamin (vit C.) 
kalo membuktikannya sy sih ga pny pengalaman.

smntra ini sy cm berpikiran lbh baik beli yg kemasan kecil (1 bln hbs), takutnya lembab dan jamuran.

sy pake pakan merk 'Sen Iro' buatan jepang. Nemu di petshop dsni, dan stlah sy coba perkembangannya lbh baik drpd CP. tp scra ingredients, emang kandungan proteinnya di kisaran 40%-an.

----------


## Asfur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rangga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mdharmaw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asfur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kiki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by mdharmaw
> 
> Boss,....Koi itu kalo sudah genetiknya bagus.....dan rakus makannya..
> mau dikasih PK juga akan besar koq...
> 
> Mau koi cepat besar/jumbo....
> cari aja yang keturunan genetik bagus...and yang rakus makannya.
> 
> Genetik bagus...dan pelet 1 biji harganya 1 juta...tapi kalo koinya makan satu biji terus turun kebawah kolam....bakalan jadi jimbi bukan jumbo..    
> ...


belinya dr tmpt/dealer yg terjamin om,psti ikannya pny gen yg baik   ::

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dada cirebon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

